# Playing with HDR



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Had an afternoon off, good skies, good weather.














































I like using HDR for making nice images rather than making them look surreal

Any comments??

Adam

Edit- Adjusted the first one, 0's and 255's all over the place now. Added the third and fourth too, a bit more surreal.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

The last shot is the best, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Superb work! :thumb:

Lovin' that first one!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Like the first one, however it could do with being a little bit brighter (i have a calibrated monitor so it could look bright enough on yours) and the poorly masked number plate spoils it!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Liking the bokeh in the thrid one.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It says in your profile you're a pro photographer, without being disrespectful, automotive photography obviously isn't you're normal genre (they're ok but nothing special) so out of interest what earns you your bread and butter?


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

RMorgan, It's ok, not disrespectful at all, Everyone who owns a camera is a photographer, but there are very few people who have the ability to earn a good living from it. 
Personally, I work for one of the National Newspapers after a long career in the Armed Forces as a Photographer. Got my degree, got a good job offer and left about 4 years ago. 
Automotive photography is exactly the same as any other style, Just today i wanted High SLR's and High G images. Will put some more "Standard" images of cars up when i have time.
Examples of my paid work.









Gulf War 2003









St Pauls from the Millenium Bridge









Snow Patrol at the IOW Fest









The office


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Like the St Paul's one a lot and the gulf one has a very nice moody quality to it!


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks, The Gulf one was used worldwide by all the papers and broadsheets the day War broke out, 20 Mar 2003.
Won it's fair share of awards.
Adam


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Like the St Paul's one a lot and the gulf one has a very nice moody quality to it!


That shut you up didn't it 

Some great shots, even the HDR I love:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Brazo said:


> *That shut you up didn't it *
> 
> Some great shots, even the HDR I love:thumb:


No not at all, i wasn't trying to imply anything, but can see how it may have come accross that way,(you should know by now, after moderating enough of my posts! that if i am trying to provoke someone i use a lot less tact than in the above post) i was just genuinally interested as i love all aspects of photography!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah but to be fair you probably weren't expecting what he posted and to be fair nor was I :thumb:


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

calm down girls, I was being over protective of my work. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

They have been messing with Hdr pics on the R1 forum.

I think they look pretty cool.

Heres a couple i robbed


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Quite like the 1st pic of the 911 (tbh not a fan of HDR).

'Gulf War 2003' that's a superb capture:argie:


----------

